# Picking up a rescue on Sunday



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I will be getting a new foster. She was listed on craigslist for free. Here is a pic and what the add said.

I have a full blooded 9 yr old female maltese free to gud home the lady i gt her from lied to.me she said she was fully housebroke but she is only partially housebroke she is shy and she is missing most her teeth but she still eats hard just swallows it even if givin soft she will still eat the hard so has to have small size food i have lil ones so she needs to go to someone with time to try teach her rest the way nt to have accidents 









Will tell you more about her when I get my hands on her Sunday. I do know when I called the women last night she said her name was Tinker Toy and that they keep her outside due to the potty issues. I wanted to smack that women. What kind of person puts a small fluff on a leash outside. I wouldn't do that for any kind of dog.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry: Fran - I'm so glad that you're getting her. The more I see the more I am shocked at how stupid and callous people are. She will be so lucky to be fostered by you. :wub: Let us know what she's like.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wait til after you've got the pup in the car before you smack her! Thank you for getting her. She looks super sweet but scared.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I can't believe they make her stay outside. :w00t:. I wish you could get her right now. Poor thing must be so scared and lonely. Sunday can't come fast enough.


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

I also went across someone giving away a Malti-Poo on craigs list. I was looking for puppy clothes and that popped up, I wish I could have done something, but I can't afford to foster a pup, she was 10yrs old and I know the rescue close to my house won't take her because she's too "old" and not as "cute" as the small puppies... I've already tried to take 2 strays to that rescue and they didn't take them in...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fran, thank you so much for going to rescue her. I cannot imagine anyone doing that to any dog never mind a small one. People are just nuts.....and heartless. Please keep us posted on Tinker. Your an angel!! :ThankYou:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't feel bad, the lady who I got Daisy from told me she was scared and not friendly... when I meet her, the husband used heavy gloves to get her into our carrier....
She nipped at me,but she's been pretty good since..
I don't think the lady lied to get rid of her,I genuinely believe she didn't have the time to help her... She told me she grabbed her my the scruff of the neck to hold her from biting... simulating what the mother dog would do...I don't know if that's a proven way to handle dogs but I would think it would scare them more...

I figure your little fluff is meant to be with you and she will thrive under your loving care!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

StevieB said:


> Wait til after you've got the pup in the car before you smack her! Thank you for getting her. She looks super sweet but scared.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Completely agree! Excited for Tinker Toy! She has no idea how her life is going to change!:wub::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What an angel you are Fran. So glad that you're getting her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Another precious and beautiful fluff that is being abused ... what is wrong with some people???? This is so depressing.

Could this little one be having accidents because of the food she might be eating? If she has been tied up outside ... then I wouldn't be surprised if she has been eating junk ... thus, maybe causing some of or all of the accidents. Poor, baby ... not having many teeth either.

Thank you, Fran, for rescuing her and being an earth angel. Please keep us updated.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Look at that poor little thing! Thank you for rescuing her. She must be so confused and scared. She will be so grateful to you...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Outside! Really, What's wrong with people today. You have a big heart and I know she will be well loved.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am in shock that they left that poor fluff outdoors.....thank goodness she will now be safe !


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Way to go, Fran! Two fosters! You are now officially a "super foster" in my book. Maybe one day I can aspire to those heights. Bless you for your big, caring heart and your weak will that can't say no, LOL. Seriously, thanks a lot from all the doggies out there who need help.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you so much Fran! Oooh, I would want to smack her too. Jerk!! I donate all I can to rescue and I am sending you a big thank you for all work you do. :thumbsup: bless her little heart. 
xxxx


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh Fran, bless you for taking in this poor little girl... thank you so much for rescuing and fostering her... :heart:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

It's sad that poor dog is left outdoors. She's lucky you found her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sitting here shaking my head - I just don't understand some people. First, it's a toy breed - not a dog that stays outside. Second, why get a dog . . . ah well, you all know where I'm coming from (sigh).

Thank you for saving this little one. Hugs and kisses from the crew here to you both!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you Fran for saving this little angel. Bless you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We are all thankful for angels like you! Poor baby! I hope she's not in these bad storm areas!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fran, thank-you for fostering her for AMA Rescue. As you know you are the only foster in your area. This girl sure needs your help and we cant thank-you enough for being willing to add her to your home. 
Cant wait to hear how she loves being with you and in a home and not left outside. Hugs,Edie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Bless you for rescuing her.


----------

